# Deleting system drivers - Bootlog



## ThatsMe2 (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok, posted earlier...going to try again.

Having major puter issues...below is partial bootlog and it appears to load fine and the removes all devices.. any ideas what has happened or how to correct it? Is it time to just reformat and start over?

001338AD] Starting Unknown (HTREE\RESERVED\0)
[001338AD] Started Unknown (HTREE\RESERVED\0)
[001338AD] Starting Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
[001338AD] Started Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
[001338AD] Enumerating Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
[001338AD] Enumerated Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
[00133907] Removing Unknown ()
[00133907] Removed Unknown ()
[001339C8] Loading PNP drivers of SiS 7018 Audio Driver (PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_80E2104D&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_04)
[001339CA] Removing Unknown ()
[001339CA] Removed Unknown ()
[001339CA] Starting SiS 7018 Audio Driver (PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_80E2104D&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_04)
[00133A26] Started SiS 7018 Audio Driver (PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_80E2104D&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_04)
[00133A26] Enumerating SiS 7018 Audio Driver (PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_80E2104D&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_04)
[00133A26] Enumerated SiS 7018 Audio Driver (PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_80E2104D&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_04)
[00133A26] Loaded PNP drivers of SiS 7018 Audio Driver (PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_80E2104D&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_04)
[00133A26] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A26] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A26] Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A26] Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A27] Starting Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A27] Started Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A27] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A27] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A27] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A27] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A27] Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A27] Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A27] Starting Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A27] Started Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A27] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A27] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A27] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A27] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A27] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A27] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A28] Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Starting Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Started Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A28] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A28] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A28] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A28] Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A28] Starting Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Started Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A29] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A29] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A29] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A29] Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Starting Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Started Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A29] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A29] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A29] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2A] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2A] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2A] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2A] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A2A] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133A2A] Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133A2A] Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133A2A] Starting Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133A2A] Started Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133A2A] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2A] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2A] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A2A] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133A2A] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2A] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2B] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2B] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2B] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2B] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133A2B] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133A2B] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = Display1
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = Display1
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = APIX 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = APIX 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = CDTSD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDTSD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = CDVSD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDVSD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = DiskTSD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DiskTSD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = scsi1hlp
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = scsi1hlp
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = voltrack
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = voltrack
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = CDR4VSD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDR4VSD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = ACbHlpr 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ACbHlpr 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = IOMEGA 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IOMEGA 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = SONYSPTI
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SONYSPTI
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = CDRALVSD
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDRALVSD
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = CDRHAPIX
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDRHAPIX
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = CDRPWD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDRPWD 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = BIGMEM 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = BIGMEM 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = HSFLOP 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = HSFLOP 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = ESDI_506
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ESDI_506
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = CDRMMC 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDRMMC 
[00133A2B] INITCOMPLETE = LPTENUM 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = LPTENUM 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = SERENUM 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SERENUM 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = WDMAUD 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = WDMAUD 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = VDMAD 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDMAD 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = V86MMGR 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = V86MMGR 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = SPOOLER 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SPOOLER 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = UDF 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = UDF 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = VFAT 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFAT 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = VDEF 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDEF 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = CDFS 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDFS 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = CDUDF 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDUDF 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = UDFREADR
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = UDFREADR
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = CDUDFRW 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDUDFRW 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = IFSMGR 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IFSMGR 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = VFBACKUP
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFBACKUP
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETE = SHELL 
[00133A2C] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SHELL 
Initializing KERNEL
LoadStart = system.drv
LoadSuccess = system.drv
LoadStart = keyboard.drv
LoadSuccess = keyboard.drv
LoadStart = mouse.drv
LoadSuccess = mouse.drv
LoadStart = VGA.DRV
LoadSuccess = VGA.DRV
LoadStart = mmsound.drv
LoadSuccess = mmsound.drv
LoadStart = comm.drv
LoadSuccess = comm.drv
LoadStart = gdi.exe
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\8514sys.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\8514sys.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\8514fix.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\8514fix.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\8514oem.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\8514oem.fon
LoadSuccess = gdi.exe
LoadStart = user.exe
LoadStart = DDEML.DLL
LoadSuccess = DDEML.DLL
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL
LoadStart = COOL.DLL
LoadSuccess = COOL.DLL
Init = KEYBOARD
InitDone = KEYBOARD
Init = Mouse
Status = Mouse driver installed
InitDone = Mouse
Init = 
LoadStart = DISPLAY.drv
LoadSuccess = DISPLAY.drv
InitDone = DISPLAY
Init = Display Resources
InitDone = Display Resources
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\seriff.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\seriff.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sseriff.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sseriff.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\courf.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\courf.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbolf.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbolf.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smallf.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smallf.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_CZEC.FON
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_CZEC.FON
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_ENGL.FON
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_ENGL.FON
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_FREN.FON
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_FREN.FON
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_GERM.FON
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_GERM.FON
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_ITAL.FON
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_ITAL.FON
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_SPAN.FON
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_SPAN.FON
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_SWED.FON
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_SWED.FON
LoadSuccess = user.exe
LoadStart = MSGSRV32.EXE
LoadSuccess = MSGSRV32.EXE
Init = Final USER
InitDone = Final USER
Init = Installable Drivers
InitDone = Installable Drivers
Init = TSRQuery
InitDone = TSRQuery
[00133A72] Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
[00133A72] Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
[00133BB5] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BB5] Removing Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133BB5] Removed Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4438B90C6641})
[00133BB5] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BB5] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB5] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB5] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB5] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB5] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB5] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB5] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB5] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB5] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BB5] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BB6] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BB6] Removing Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB6] Removed Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB6] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BB6] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB6] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB6] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB6] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB6] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB6] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB6] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BB6] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BB7] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BB7] Removing Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB7] Removed Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB7] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BB7] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB7] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB7] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB7] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB7] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BB7] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BB9] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BB9] Removing Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB9] Removed Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB9] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BB9] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB9] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BB9] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BB9] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BBA] Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BBA] Removing Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BBA] Removed Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
[00133BBA] Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[00133BBA] Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[00133BBA] Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[0013408F] Removing Unknown (HTREE\RESERVED\0)
[0013408F] Removed Unknown (HTREE\RESERVED\0)
[0013408F] Removing Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
[0013408F] Removed Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
[0013408F] Removing Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[0013408F] Removed Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4})
[0013408F] Removing Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[0013408F] Removed Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
[0013408F] Removing Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
[00134090] Removed Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
[00134090] Removing ACPI System Button (ACPI\BUTTON\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
[00134090] Removed ACPI System Button (ACPI\BUTTON\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
[00134090] Removing ACPI Power Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0C\0)
[00134090] Removed ACPI Power Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0C\0)
[00134090] Removing USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_70011039&REV_07&BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_02)
[00134090] Removed USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_70011039&REV_07&BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_02)
[00134090] Removing Plug and Play Monitor (MONITOR\VSCDE00\PCI_VEN_1039&DEV_6300&SUBSYS_80EB104D&REV_31_001000)
[00134090] Removed Plug and Play Monitor (MONITOR\VSCDE00\PCI_VEN_1039&DEV_6300&SUBSYS_80EB104D&REV_31_001000)
[00134090] Removing Lucent Win Modem (WDM_MODEM\LUCENTWDM_DF\WDMMDM0)
[00134090] Removed Lucent Win Modem (WDM_MODEM\LUCENTWDM_DF\WDMMDM0)
[00134090] Removing Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 830C (LPTENUM\HEWLETT-PACKARDDESKJB2BF\ACPI&*PNP0400&0)
[00134090] Removed Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 830C (LPTENUM\HEWLETT-PACKARDDESKJB2BF\ACPI&*PNP0400&0)
[00134090] Removing System board (ROOT\*PNP0C01\0000)
[00134090] Removed System board (ROOT\*PNP0C01\0000)

I had to remove a lot of this as it was too large, but there were no errors, just omissions of completed items.

Thank you for any advice


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Closing duplicate, please reply here:

http://forums.techguy.org/t330528.html

eddie


----------

